
Elon Musk’s ‘working Neuralink device will debut this Friday over a live webcast - ShradhaSingh
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-computer-chip-ai-event-when-a9688966.html
======
Communitivity
I'm interested in what his definition of 'working' is. It could be anything
from moving a large block cursor around on the screen to controlling a RC car,
though I am better it's closer to the cursor movement end. It also could be a
brain imaging display and a neuralink device on a person and you see it pick
up neurons firing - which is something medical technology has had for a while,
though not in a portable form. Either way, it's a fascinating line of research
and I'm glad he is putting money into it.

